# Boot recommendation for wider foot (coming from 32 TM2')



## doNDenz (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi!

I am riding the 32 TM2's for quite some time now, but keep getting a lot of pain.
I recently discovered that I need wider shoes for hiking, and all other sports, so this will be the case for snowboarding also.

Appart from the pain it keeps giving me after half a day riding, I really love everything about the boot. That's why I have kept riding them for too long  

I remember my very first boot, they were old Northwaves. And they were fitting really well. But the ones I had back then were way to soft.

Can anyone recommend a Northwave boot that has the same flex and feel as the TM2's? 
Read some good things about the Decade's and the Domain's, but I have no idea how they compare to the TM2's when they brake in after a few days/weeks.


Cheers!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Wiredsport will be here shortly for some pictures and measurements of your feet. 

However, you have a few choices for wide feet, some had success with each of them.

1) Burton Ruler Wide
2) Adidas Tactical Adv, most of their boots are wider
3) DC Judge

I personally tried all three above and Adidas fit my feet better but your experience might be different. It's best to get the correct measurements for your feet and then go try some boots on. Good luck...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Look at the K2 T1. I've never fit Northwave so I can't say anything on fit. Downsize and extra half size for the K2s, Endo Construction makes them fit big.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Look at the K2 T1. I've never fit Northwave so I can't say anything on fit. Downsize and extra half size for the K2s, Endo Construction makes them fit big.


I second the K2 idea. I went from Burtons and 32s to the K2 maysis and it has been absolutely lovely. Definitely size down. I sized down from 10 to 9.5 and after only 15 days pack out, I'm pretty sure I'm sizing down ever further to 9. Wicked effing comfortable.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The best spot to start is with your barefoot measurements. Lets figure out what "wider" means. Please let us know your barefoot lengths and widths (both feet por favor).


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

kriegs13 said:


> I second the K2 idea. I went from Burtons and 32s to the K2 maysis and it has been absolutely lovely. Definitely size down. I sized down from 10 to 9.5 and after only 15 days pack out, I'm pretty sure I'm sizing down ever further to 9. Wicked effing comfortable.


Thirding. K2 or Ride. I've had size 10 K2 T1s and Ride Insanos, and now size 9.5 Ride Fuses. All fit wider in the toe box with great heel hold. FWIW, my foot measures 27.8cm long and 10.7cm wide, so I'm actually below my recommended mondo size in the Fuse. But if your feet are really wide (follow Wireds advice) you'll need a wide specific boot like the Ruler wide or some of Salomons offerings.


----------



## doNDenz (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for all te feedback! Looks like I have got a lot of extra options besides Northwave.

@wired
I will give you a PM with the measurements. 

Thanks to all!


----------



## doNDenz (Dec 12, 2013)

Wired asked me to post this directly in this thread, so it might help other people as well:


I do a lot of backpack hiking, and kept getting the same pain I have wile snowboarding.
So I recently went to a specialist. The pain is caused by a nerve entrapment between the bones of my toes in my left foot. But not a severe one, so on normal days or normal activities I do not experience any pain. It will only occur after almost 2 hours or more of intense pressure on the feet. (like hiking or snowboarding)
And it is caused when my toes or the front of my foot is getting slightly pressed together.
But when it occurs the pain builds up to an amount that it ruins the activity completely.

The specialist said that my feet are not that super wide, but I only comfortably fit in a wide shoe. 
He also made a sole that spread my toes better.

After a few hikes on that new wide shoes, with the new soles, I experienced almost no pain.

So that is why I would like some wide snowboard shoes. Unfortunately the specialist could not help me with snowboarding shoes.

So I am hoping that you can recommend some shoes. I live in the Netherlands, so I will have to find a dealer/shop nearby that sells those particular ones.

Here are the measurements:

Left foot: 
length: 27cm
Width: 10,2cm

Right foot: 
length: 27,4
Width: 10,5cm


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

doNDenz said:


> Wired asked me to post this directly in this thread, so it might help other people as well:
> 
> 
> I do a lot of backpack hiking, and kept getting the same pain I have wile snowboarding.
> ...


105 mm Wide at 274 mm long is an EE width. An EE foot in a "normal" width boot can/will cause significant pain, even without a nerve issue. 274 mm is 275 Mondo in snowboard boots (size 9.5). Only the Burton Ruler Wide is currently designed for feet over E width (designed for EEE). 

STOKED!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*gonna revisit this week and take some better measurements*



Wiredsport said:


> 105 mm Wide at 274 mm long is an EE width. An EE foot in a "normal" width boot can/will cause significant pain, even without a nerve issue. 274 mm is 275 Mondo in snowboard boots (size 9.5). Only the Burton Ruler Wide is currently designed for feet over E width (designed for EEE).
> 
> STOKED!


I thought there were other wide options?

I think I may have to force myself into one of the wide options, I've been wearing 9's as a "performance fit" when i walk around in 10 streets, but it looks like we may be closer to size 8 with EEE lol. I did a rough measurement (maybe not perfect) this am and came up with 258mm x 108mm. My big fat forefoot always gets its fuck squished out.

And dont get me wrong @wired, I'm all for the tight performance fit, but last time someone tried to put me in a 8 or 8.5 it was clear it was not happening. It was more of a evil stepsister fit than some hope for performance.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I thought there were other wide options?
> 
> I think I may have to force myself into one of the wide options, I've been wearing 9's as a "performance fit" when i walk around in 10 streets, but it looks like we may be closer to size 8 with EEE lol. I did a rough measurement (maybe not perfect) this am and came up with 258mm x 108mm. My big fat forefoot always gets its fuck squished out.
> 
> And dont get me wrong @wired, I'm all for the tight performance fit, but last time someone tried to put me in a 8 or 8.5 it was clear it was not happening. It was more of a evil stepsister fit than some hope for performance.


Hah! I get that for sure. Putting an EEE width foot in a "normal" D snowboard boot is torture. In a Normal boot you would have to go up to size 12 before you were at the correct width for 108mm (but, lets not do that). 

258 mm is a Mondo 260 (size 8) in snowboard boots and 108 mm at size 8 is EEE width.

A far as boots that are designed for Wide feet, the Salomon Wide models are designed for E width. The Burton Ruler Wide is designed for EEE. Sadly, that is all that is out there in terms of boots that are designed for wide feet.


----------



## doNDenz (Dec 12, 2013)

Damn it.. we need more wide boots  
So the ruler might be the only option.

Is it a quality boot?
And how is the ruler flex-wise, compared to the TM2?

Not to question you @wired, but are there any people with EE or EEE wide feet, who fit comfortably in other boots?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

doNDenz said:


> Damn it.. we need more wide boots
> So the ruler might be the only option.
> 
> Is it a quality boot?
> ...


great questions, I like burton just fine but I've always been in tm2 last few years I'm also curious about the flex of the ruler, i was hoping to step up to a stiffer boot this year. at the minimum its gotta be at least as stiff as a tm2 i could put up with that.

(i'm gonna go research this boot a little)

edit: also does the ruler come in multiple configs? or is it always an eee?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The Ruler Wide is a Mid flex boot. There are two models of Ruler (Ruler and Ruler Wide). 

A lot of riders with wide feet (sadly) begin by answering their width requirement by going to a boot that is too long. Boot width increases with length so they keep trying on larger sizes until they have satisfied their width need. This works very poorly as the extra length makes it impossible for the boot to do it's job, regardless of the quality of the boot. Soooooo, they then start to look for stiffer boots to give the some semblance of support (which it never will).

Many riders find that once they have downsized to their mondopoint size in a boot that correctly matches their width, that they no longer need an ultra stiff boot.

STOKED!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

After doing my measurements via wiredsport method and looking at the chart, I sized down from 9.5 to 8.5. 

I tried ruler wide in 8.5 and adidas tactical adv in 8.5. The adidas was wider and no pain. I had pain with ruler wide in same size. 

There is a thread around here somewhere about adidas boots and how many found salvation with them. Me included.


----------



## doNDenz (Dec 12, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> After doing my measurements via wiredsport method and looking at the chart, I sized down from 9.5 to 8.5.
> 
> I tried ruler wide in 8.5 and adidas tactical adv in 8.5. The adidas was wider and no pain. I had pain with ruler wide in same size.
> 
> There is a thread around here somewhere about adidas boots and how many found salvation with them. Me included.



This sounds really promising! Thanks for sharing. 
Will definitely also try this boot, next to the Ruler.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

doNDenz said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am riding the 32 TM2's for quite some time now, but keep getting a lot of pain.
> I recently discovered that I need wider shoes for hiking, and all other sports, so this will be the case for snowboarding also.
> ...


I had some 32's (307) and they killed my feet, got into some Northwave Decades and I'm now on my second pair. I do like a stiff boot and the Decades are excellent. I don't even have break in pains with the Northwaves they fit my feet like no other boot I have tried. I would have probably got the Domains if I could find them at the time, but I am plenty happy with the Decades. Not sure how they compare to the TM2's but I consider those and the Decades to be top tier boots and they will all perform how you expect. 

For reference I ride at at Revelstoke and charge hard, ride powder and trees and catch the occasional air.


----------

